# Marty's Battery Powered Steamup.



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

It is 1:30 am on June 14th 2011 ( Arizona time.) 

It is exactly 100 days till Marty's Battery Powered Steam up. 

Who is coming? 

Please put the number of people coming in Numerical digits. 

Such as 

1 person is coming 

Or 

There are 3 in my group.

Thanks 

JJ


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Let the count down begin,

1 for me

Don


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ,
Do maybe's count? Put me down for 2. Just a little far out yet for me to know for sure.


----------



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

Way too early to tell. Mini mum of 1 and maximum of 6. 

Bill


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

Boy! I would love to, maybe if gas comes down to around 2.50 gallon I might 
just make it, with it being around 1000 miles from here I need cheaper gas. 
Hope to one day if not this year, will know more closer to day. 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

3 for sure. Possibly 1 more.


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

As of now 3, maybe 2 if I need to go to York? 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

WooooHoooo.....I'm coming with my son...that's 2 

See ya there JJ!!! 

Chris


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Two


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Two for sure. Maybe three.
JimC.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Definately 2......


----------



## Terry Jackson (Jan 4, 2008)

2 here


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

I'll be passing through a few weeks before....


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

hEY JJ-

There will be 2, and we will have lumch together again

Jerry


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Shad 
let me know ahead if you want to stop, its busy busy with work this year.


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Marty, I can probably help when Shad stops if you are busy.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be there. I need a room for Sat nite though, Best Western only had a Fri nite vacancy, I took that. If anyone cancels, let me know. 
jerry


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

motels in Iowa side are closed. may be harder to find rooms. 
flood


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like the Lied Lodge has rooms but it will cost you.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

We'll have all the kiddos in tow.. Going to a wedding in Michigan on labor day weekend.. If we stop by it will be sometime the week before..


----------



## Hillvalleysteamtrain (Dec 22, 2010)

Nice


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

Where and When is Martys steam up


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul..... 4th weekend (Friday, Saturday and Sunday) in September at Marty's layout in nebraska City, NE.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Due to flooding, Stan and I will try to get info on what motels are still open and which bridges you can cross the Missoui River. 
Lots of issues with this.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Are you sugesting that we braing Rail Boats instead of Rail cars? 

JJ


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

There are 3 motels in Auburn. They are not 5 star, but they are a place to stay about 20 minutes from Marty's.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

I stayed in one of the Iowa hotels last year, and Marty is correct....they cancelled my Sept. reservation for this year. I did a lot of searching, plenty of rooms in Omaha, but I ended up with reservations in Syracuse, about 20 minutes away. Still plenty of rooms available. 

http://www.syracuseinnandsuites.com/index.html 

Chris


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe Richard can post the info ,please


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Auburn Motels: 
Arbor Manor Motel, Hwy 136, 1617 Central Avenue, 402-274-3663 
Auburn Inn, Hwy 75, 517 J Street, 402-274-3143 
Palmer House Motel, Hwy 75, 402-274-3193


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like a nip and tuck situation for rooms and a slight ways to travel if motels are 20 min or more away. Hope it works out. Later RJD


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Honestly, a 20 minute drive is nothing! Also, don't forget that Richard's layout is only a few miles away and it's definitely worth visiting!


----------



## Terry Jackson (Jan 4, 2008)

I called the Best Western Nebraska City to re-confirm my reservation and they only had me down for one night, and should have been for 3 nights. When we checked in I told the lady to make us a reservation for the same days in 2011. Luckily she had a king room handicapped we could have instead of the suite. Might be a good idea to call them and check your reservations.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

We did stop on the way back from KC, to make sure and we did have the reservations...BUT they are sort of scatter brained they moved me last year when I asked for a room on the main floor...so I made sure I was still on the main floor like I asked...don't trust them much! 

Bubba


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

IT IS 83 DAYS UNTILL MARYT'S BATTERY POWERED STEAM UP.

Have you confirmed your reservations?

I have. 

Have you made your list of what your are going to bring to run?

JJ


----------



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

Mary and I will be there. We are staying at the Syracuse Inn & Suites (there are still rooms available as of today.)

Number of people = 2


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Bump that number from three to four persons! We'll be bringing my daughter this year (she's skipped out the last two.) Staying at the Lied Lodge (_fantastic_ place!!)


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

A VERRY INPORTANT REMINDER.

If you Set your Garmin or any other GPS defvice and it tells you to take county road M 


DO NOT TAKE COUNTY ROAD M. ( Unless of course you have 4 wheel drive and 4 FT of clearance or they fixed it since last sept. ) 


JJ


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

*JJ speaks truth!!!! *It just so happens that we received a "garbled communication" from Jim Carter last year warning us _not_ to take road M! Unfortunately, it came across as "take" road M!! (Ummm....no, we didn't get stuck. We made it through..._barely!! _) Suffice to say that AWD saved our collective butts that day! _Stay away from M!!!_


----------



## Dale W (Jan 5, 2008)

Add one more. That is if you accept a Hoosier. Guys, I'll be good, honest. And this will be my first Battery Powered Steamup at Marty's. Looking forward to meeting you guys. 

When does this shindig start? Planning arriving Friday mid to late afternoon. But can be there earlier if a morning or midday start. Will be staying at the Syracuse Inn. 

Dale


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Dale, 
It's all day Friday, Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Dale W on 02 Jul 2011 01:08 PM 
Add one more. That is if you accept a Hoosier. Guys, I'll be good, honest. And this will be my first Battery Powered Steamup at Marty's. Looking forward to meeting you guys. 

When does this shindig start? Planning arriving Friday mid to late afternoon. But can be there earlier if a morning or midday start. Will be staying at the Syracuse Inn. 

Dale 
You come when you get there. We will be happy to see you. You will enjoy your self. 


Do you need help with something there will be a lot of guys there to help.

JJ


----------



## Dale W (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks JJ 
I'll update my reservation at Syracuse Inn to include Thursday night so I can be at Marty's first thing Friday. Good thing I am retired. Assume Marty will publish his address and directions tho I do have a GPS. 
Really looking forward to this. 

Dale


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Dale 
just send me an e-mail for directions. and which way your coming from 
[email protected]


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

There are a number of motels in Bellevue Nebr. It would be about a 1/2 hour drive to Nebr City.

Don


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

COUNTING TODAY THE 4TH OF JULY IT IS 80 DAYS UNTIL MARTY'S BATTERY POWERED STEAM UP. 

Have you programed your Garmin? 

JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

DUE to not enough parking , those who want to run long trains please use my frieght cars. 
those with custom trains may need to park them on a table. I will have two spots ONLY for loading and unloading trains. (not for parking)
I really think there will be fewer folks coming but there is always new folks. 
I am going to close off the ramp to the livesteam track because that is its main purpose during this open house. 
Yet if livesteamers run on the main layout make sure they are running good and don't tie up the lines as they have done in the past. 

I'm going to have a sign for livesteamers to park their cars(autos) by the steam track to unload.

Also when there is alot of trains , that is not the time to do a switching moves. Come way early in the morning or late at night when the traffic is lighter.

This should keep both parties happy, maybe. 
Also if you want to buy show cars get ahold of David Roberts and also e-mail Kidmans if you want orders for things. 
other dealers welcome and I'm looking for door prize stuff also. 
I know its early but many of you run late on making up your minds. 

thanks


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Keep everybody happy? Na, *I'm* coming again. Just try to keep *me* happy


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey Marty.. Are you going to have a Holy Man come and re consecrate the track on the loop for live steam before sept? After all it has been desecrated with battery power










Hope they get some great plumbs like we did that night two years ago. 

JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd have to have him tested to make sure he has steam oil in his blood. (gospel according to Dwight)


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

You may need to put in a First Aid Station for when the live steamers burn the ends of thier fingers......







You can always tell a newbie, he still yells "OUCH, Dam that's Hot!!!!!"


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By up9018 on 05 Jul 2011 06:12 PM 
You may need to put in a First Aid Station for when the live steamers burn the ends of their fingers......







You can always tell a newbie, he still yells "OUCH, Dam that's Hot!!!!!" 

You can tell the veteran....he sits and smells his fingers for hours with a smile on his face. 

JJ


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, sign me up as (1) more MLS'r coming to The Large Scale Event of the Year!


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

YES!!!....We pressured Randy into coming....wooohoooo 

Chris


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Alright! Randy's gonna come!! Hey, you're gonna have a great time!!!


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Sharon and I will be there. Reservations confirmed. That will be TWO (2) people. Looking forward to it, especially since I had to miss the convention.

Michael


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

It is 68 days till MARTY'S BATTERY POWERED STEAM UP. 

About 40 people have said they are coming. 

JJ


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Posted By John J on 15 Jul 2011 05:47 AM 
It is 68 days till MARTY'S BATTERY POWERED STEAM UP. 

About 40 people have said they are coming. 

JJ 

So that makes it Sept 23-25th??

I havent actually seen anywhere the actual date posted, so that is what I figured out.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

It is posted in Steam in the Garden. That is the actual dates Jake, that you figured out.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By jake3404 on 15 Jul 2011 09:09 AM 
Posted By John J on 15 Jul 2011 05:47 AM 
It is 68 days till MARTY'S BATTERY POWERED STEAM UP. 

About 40 people have said they are coming. 

JJ 

So that makes it Sept 23-25th??

I havent actually seen anywhere the actual date posted, so that is what I figured out.
MARTY'S BATTERY POWERED STEAM UP is the last week end in Sept Friday the 23 rd. Sat the 24th and Sunday the 25th 


JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

64 DAYS TILL MARTY'S BATTERY POWERED STEAM UP. 

You guys got enough steam oil? 

JJ


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ya JJ bring some for the guys. They may be a bit short. Water also.







. Later RJD


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be charged with battery!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

IT IS 57 DAYS TILL MARTY'S BATTERY POWERD STEAM UP. 

Time's a flying 

JJ


----------



## sbaxters4 (Jan 2, 2008)

sadly I will miss this years get together!!  My wife and I are celebrating our 20th anniversary that weekend by leaving on a cruise out of San Juan!! Hope to see you all next year!!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh darn! I guess you'll just have to console yourself with the "missus" sipping Mai-Tai's and Pina Colada's and listening to Jimmy Buffet while sunning by the pool on the Lido deck....


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

A cruise over ,,,trains?????? 
I did our 20th at the QM show in CA 6 years ago.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Yukio, from Japan said he might be coming. But the TSA regulations on live steamers may mess that up, I guess.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 27 Jul 2011 03:37 PM 
Yukio, from Japan said he might be coming. But the TSA regulations on live steamers may mess that up, I guess. 

Tell him to ship the locomotive over via Fed-Ex to someone he knows that can bring it to Marty's in a vehicle. I'm possibly going to do that for a couple of guys to keep them out of the TSA hassle.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

53 days till MARTY'S BATTERY POWERED STEAM UP


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

It is now exactly 50 days till MARTY'S BATTERY POWERED STEAM UP 


Have you made arrangements for Fido at THE DOGIE DUDE RANCH? 

jj


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I would hazard a guess and say that JJ is starting to get excited. hehehe


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 03 Aug 2011 09:36 AM 
I would hazard a guess and say that JJ is starting to get excited. hehehe Dwight, we must be very careful so we don't get him real excited. He's been known to lose total control and crash trains....


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I would love to make the trek there someday. I think for me it's a 14 hour drive, not doable for me at this point in time but it always looks like you guys have such a good time. 

Terry


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

2012 will be our 10th anvr ,that would be the year to come. Hope to have more things planned.


----------



## Tahoe1 (Nov 10, 2008)

So,anybody can attend? 
You don't have to know the secret handshake or the password? 
Bill


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Tahoe1 on 04 Aug 2011 07:15 PM 
So,anybody can attend? 
You don't have to know the secret handshake or the password? 
Bill 

Anyone can come. Really Honestly Turely anyone. 

You will be given the secret pass word on your arrival

Also you will be taught the secrete handshake.



PS If I get tooooooo excited I may show up on Monday instead of Friday 

Like the throughbred that I am I have been known to jump the gate.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

IT IS NOW 44 DAYS TILL MARTY'S BATTERY POWERED STEAM UP.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill, they let *me* in








You won't have a problem.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

IT IS EXACTLY 40 DAYS TILL MARTY'S BATTERY POWER STEAM UP. 

Don't forget to bring something to sit on. 


JJ


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I always have something to sit on. It follows me everywhere.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Paul Burch on 13 Aug 2011 08:47 AM 
I always have something to sit on. It follows me everywhere.
Would that be considered excess baggage on an airplane???


----------



## rocketrider (May 6, 2008)

Any word on the flooding?? I would normally come up on I-29 from St Joe Missour. 

Stan do not need reservations for the banquet. My wife and I are going on the Columbia MO dinner train Saturday evening. 
This is my wifes birthday present!!


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

You will probably have to cross over at St. Joseph on US136 and come up on US 73 or US75. Both are pretty good roads.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Ralph, 

Richard is correct, you will need to cross in St. Joe Missouri. From St. Joe come west on US-36 until you reach Fairview Kansas and then turn North on US-75, that will take you thru Auburn Nebraska (where Richard's layout is) and on up to Nebraska City 

Chris


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, my plans fell through! Due to too many unforseen problems and other commitments (it turns out that there's a wedding I have to attend) I will not be coming this year (bummer!!)







You guys have a fun time!


----------



## Terry Jackson (Jan 4, 2008)

Those of you staying at the Nebraska City Best Western might want to call and check your reservations. Got an email from Bruce Stockbridge and James Mitchell and they didn't have a reservation. Mine was messed up and I have heard of a few others that they had problems with how many nights they were staying.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

75 is a good road. I get on it every year at Topeka .


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

IT IS 36 DAYS TILL MARTY'S BATTERY POWERED STEAM UP 

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

IT IS EXACTLY 30 DAYS TILL MARTY'S BATTERY POWER STEAM UP ( INCLUDING TO DAY ) 

JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

We have 40 people coming from the NE /IA club for a pinic at 3ish, right about the time a storm may hit here. Its at Sioux City IA right now. north 
Marty


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah, if it isn't the ants crashing the party, it's Mother Nature.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Can't belive it, the storm grow , then split and went on each side of us. just a few sprinkels and cool breeze. all had a fun time. a number of kids ran the trains.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

24 DAYS TILL MARTY'S BATTERY POWERED STEAM UP. 


Remember, your suppose to bring something to sit on. Have you got it packed yet? 


I was up to Stan's yesterday and checking out my battery car with the Phoenix sound system.

Everything is working 

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Today is the last day of August already. Where has the time gone. The sun is coming up later and later. Today it was after 6 am when it has been a little before 5 am . 

WE HAVE EXACTLY 22 DAYS TILL MARTY'S BATTERY POWER STEAM UP. 

Those staying over by route 29 don't forget your waders.









I understand that some of the motels are offering rowboat service from the upper levels to dry land at no extra charge.







( we are using the term "dry Land" very loosely )


JJ


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Ooh. Maybe I'll pick up one of those fold up in a bag chairs.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I think I will be ready, tonight I came home and decided to lower the RR. 
so I got the chain saw out and cut all the trees, (bushes) down to 18" or 24". 
No triming this year. 
Helps to see better and makes the track stand out more.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Boy, wait till the tree huggers hear about this!


----------



## Terry Jackson (Jan 4, 2008)

Is a person going to be able to come up I-29 in a couple of weeks. I see you still have flood warnings between Nebraska City and the Missouri State line?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Terry 
you have to go 36 to 75 and up. I 29 will be along time out. 
75 north and south is open connect there.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

75 is a good road. I use it every year between Topeka and Nebraska City .


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

How many more days???? I need to get busy.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Did you guys arrange a shuttle bus for JJ yet? ;-) 

He's complaining about walking the 750 feet from the hotel to the show in Pomona this fall... no telling what fits he will throw at your place! 

Greg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

good point Greg, I always worry about him rolling down the hill and getting his hat dirty with his cowboy boots on. 

I have built steps, but most do not use them.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

You know JJ, if he crashes down the hill there is a good chance he will be taking Stan with him. 

Chris


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Steps? 

You don't have escalators?


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

We're looking forward to another Great Weekend hosted by Marty & Carrie, crossing the Mighty Missouri on I-80 and heading south on Hwy. 75 to Nebraska City. We have a new larger trailer and would be happy to load up whatever you'd like to see, an Aristo Mallet or one of the new 60' USA Boxcars. We'll be happy to order in anything you'd like from USA Trains and bring it with us - with no shipping costs, just let us know as soon as possible as we will be placing an order early this week. Hope to see everyone there for another Fun Weekend running trains!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

IT IS EXACTLY 14 DAYS TILL MARTY'S BATTERY POWERED STEAM UP.


JJ


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ,
Mary and I are now a for sure for Marty's.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I am so glad to hear that. It is always great to see you and Mary 

JJ


----------



## Terry Jackson (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm worried about JJ!!! He hasn't kept up with the countdown on days. Are we still having the get together???? Do I need to start packing yet ??? Do I need to pack my train yet??? We need to know these things.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Terry, you should probably start packing. JJ's leaving New River on the 19th....


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

IT IS 7 DAYS TILL MARTY'S 

I am in Tucson installing a printing press. WIFI at the hotel is like dial up and very troublesome So I have not been on line 

I am leaving Monday ( I hope) 

JJ


----------



## rocketrider (May 6, 2008)

I am leaving Thursday to arrive Friday.......I-29 still closed?? 
Marty I may have some special cargo from Rex....he has not been feeling well. 
Ralph


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Ralph, 
You will probably want to cross the river at St. Joseph on US 36 and come north on US 73 to US 75.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

From what I have read, 36 is the way to go. As far as I can tell all the bridges across the river are closed north of St. Joseph.
http://www.safenebraska.org/FloodInformation.php


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Ralph 
bummer, that means they are not coming. 

36 is where I crossed for the convention and 73 was much nicer and less busy than 75.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

IT IS 6 DAYS TILL MARTY'S BATTERY POWER STEAM UP. 


I just got home from Tucson and a press installation. Been a hectic week. Now I Need to get everything ready by the front door hoping to leave early Morning 


Thank heaven the temps here in New River have dropped into the double digits now. It is 89 degrees 

JJ


----------



## HaBi Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

89 sounds good. Today here in southeast Nebraska it was in the 50s most of the day. Last Thursday Grand Island set a record "low high" (no, not an oxymoron) with 49. Compared to a record low low of 31 and a record high high of 100. Keep an eye on the weather report for here. Next week is upper 70s with a (slight) chance of rain. Oh well, whatever weather you like, we'll have at least a couple of hours of it for Marty's bash.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Today is the 18th It is 4 days till Marty's battery Powered steam up. 

I have to get the oil changed in the car.

Load a flat of water into the refrigerator so it will be cold when I put it in the cooler with lots of ice.

Got to take all my tools out of the car that I don't need.

Then pack it so I can leave about 4 am tomorrow morning 

JJ


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

John J,

Have a good safe trip, and don't forget your trains!

Don


----------



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

Have a good trip, JJ, and I will see you Friday. 

The Nebraska City weather forecast for next weekend: 

The Weather Channel has been lowering the forecasted highs for next week end. It started a week a go by forecasting highs in the mid 70s, then dropped it to low 70s and now has it set at high 60s. 

Sky conditions are supposed to range from Sunny at the beginning of the period to partly sunny on Sunday. 

Precipitation chances are set at 10% on Saturday & Sunday. 

Bill


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

IT IS 3 DAYS TILL MARTY'S BATTERY POWERED STEAM UP.

It is 4:30 AM Monday and I am just about out the door to start my way to Marty's 

See you there 

JJ


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

It sounds as if the weather will be perfect! Gentlemen, I will miss seeing you there this year but have a great time and let us know how it's going!!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

We'll miss you Steve, but understand why.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

We can find our way fine but for those that have not made trip. Can some one come up with a map from Nebraska City, to Marty's. Not the dirt-mud road that you may get from your GPS.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

south of town is where why 73/75 meet hwy 2 (the lights) turn south on 75 for ONE mile 
to K road (OPPD) sign turn left go ONE mile 
to road 66 ,,turn right (I have my sign there) go south 2.5 miles to RR sign 
Only green house on east side.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Marty, I have some newbes asking for guidance.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well Marty your lucky I can not make the show this year







. I will be in Orlando visiting grand kids and Dizzy world.Maybe next year if the show is still on. Later RJD


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

*weather,* (sunny) Friday 73, Saturday 75, Sunday 76.
Took the rain out of the forcast.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill sent you a map photo


----------



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

Marty, I was hoping you post the map so people could see it. 

Bill


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

From Nebraska City South a mile or so to "K" King Road (it's Concrete) Turn East to the first road south and go 2 1/2 miles south on 66th to Marty's on the left. (It's a very good gravel Road) 

From the South, Turn East on County gravel Road N to first road North and go a bit over a mile on 66 to Marty's on the right (It's a very gravel Road)

You'll see the crossbucks[/b]

DO NOT USE COUNTY ROAD M It can be a mud hole....[/b]









[/b]


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

I am guessing this is it, zoom out to see or put in your starting address

Click here for satellite view of Marty's Place


I need to go to this event one of these years.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Now that photo is newer, I have not seen it before; as clear. 
But its older because the steam loop is not in the photo. 
thanks 
very cool. 

I tried to print that photo zoomed in but I can't???


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

We had a nice visit with JJ today. He stopped by for a few hours and we had dinner together. We even enjoyed a few minutes on the HedgeApple Rio-Gram RR after dark sitting under the umbrella of trees, with all the towns and farms lit up. 
He leaves Wichita tomorrow at 0-dark-thirty to be on his way.

Jim and Susie Carter


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Any reason I should not take 66 Rd south from rt 2 all the way to Marty's? It is right across the street from the RV park I am staying in,

Jerry


----------



## Rods UP 9000 (Jan 7, 2008)

Jerry 
You can go that way too. I was a little rough the last time i was up there 

Rodney


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

How is the flooding situation? I usually go down the interstate in IA, then cross to Nebraska City then south on your 66 road. Any suggested detours?

See you Friday about supper time. 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

OH??? is it this weekend???? 

coming from north it is simplest to take I 80 over into Omaha then 75 south.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom,

The interstate is still closed, if you are coming in on I 80 you will have to take it into Omaha and take Kennedy
freeway south.

Don


----------



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

Car is loaded ... trains are packed ... even remembered the folding lawn chairs this year (had to stop and buy a couple on the way up last year.) Will be leaving Oklahoma City in the morning to join the annual northward migration. Now that I think about it, if I left the wife at home, I could probably slip in a couple more K-27s! On second thought ... bad idea.

Depending on travel time, we may try to stop by Richard's tomorrow afternoon to see how many blisters the steamers have. Any idea how late in the day they will be running? Also, I know approximately where Richard lives but have never been there. Any tips on directions?

Thanks,


----------



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

Following US 75, Richard & Mary Snyder live two miles north of the stop light in Auburn. (If you drive by the John Deere dealership you've gone too far.) 

Turn right at the corner north of town, you cannot turn left. 

Drive 2.75 mi East. Snyder's home is the nice looking log home on the right side of the road. 

Bill


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey I am here . 

I am at the Hotel. 

I stopped for lunch at the FIRE BRAND casino. paid 13 bucks for a hamburger and fires.

Put 10 bucks in a slot machine and hit a 7 double double.....I am 200 bucks richer. HE HE HE HEA HEA HE HE

Teach them to charge 13 bucks for a hamburger. 


JJ


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Kay and I are already here.... So's JJ.... Be at Richard's in the morning, then back to MArty's to help get ready....


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Got cha:

take I 80 to Omaha then 75 south 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Everything is Packed and Ready!!!! Leave Marysville tommorrow after work to pick up my son in KC, and plan to arrive in NE City Friday morning!!!!!


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Bird feeders are filled, Koi are fed and poison peanuts out for the moles. on our way to Marty's.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Mary and I will be leaving for airport in a couple hours. Kansas city tonight ,Marty's tomorrow.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I just checked the Weather Channel. Looks like sunny and cool in the 60's for the weekend.

Mighty nice fall weather! 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------

